# [Gelöst] Radeon hängt, kein XOrg-Log, Cursor unsichtbar

## Kuhrscher

Ich habe nach einigen Jahren Abstinenz mal wieder Gentoo installiert und freue mich einerseits, wie gut sich Gentoo entwickelt hat und andererseits, dass ich noch ohne größere Probleme in der Lage bin ein Gentoo-System aufzusetzen.

Das System bootet, systemd läuft und Gnome startet. Alles soweit ganz gut fürs erste. Allerdings ist die Graphik-Perfomance (Radeon HD 6550) extrem schlecht und beim Systemstart hängt der Bootprozess etwa 16 Sekunden rund um das Laden der Radeon-Treiber. Die nötigen Firmware-Blobs sollten im Kernel integriert sein und glxinfo wirkt auf mich auch in Ordnung. Allerdings finde ich unter /var/log keinerlei Logs zu Xorg.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was beim Booten hakt? Oder warum die Radeon-Perfomance so schlecht ist? Oder wieso ich keine xorg.0.log usw. habe?

Danke und viele Grüße!

```
name of display: :0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, 

    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB, GLX_ARB_multisample, 

    GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_EXT_visual_info, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_INTEL_swap_event, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_SGI_swap_control

client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, 

    GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, 

    GLX_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB, GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, 

    GLX_EXT_buffer_age, GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile, 

    GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_EXT_visual_info, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_INTEL_swap_event, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_MESA_multithread_makecurrent, GLX_MESA_query_renderer, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync

GLX version: 1.4

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, 

    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, 

    GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_EXT_visual_info, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_INTEL_swap_event, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_MESA_multithread_makecurrent, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync

OpenGL vendor string: X.Org

OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD REDWOOD

OpenGL core profile version string: 3.3 (Core Profile) Mesa 10.2.1

OpenGL core profile shading language version string: 3.30

OpenGL core profile context flags: (none)

OpenGL core profile profile mask: core profile

OpenGL core profile extensions:

    GL_AMD_conservative_depth, GL_AMD_draw_buffers_blend, 

    GL_AMD_seamless_cubemap_per_texture, GL_AMD_shader_stencil_export, 

    GL_AMD_shader_trinary_minmax, GL_AMD_vertex_shader_layer, 

    GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility, GL_ARB_base_instance, 

    GL_ARB_blend_func_extended, GL_ARB_buffer_storage, 

    GL_ARB_clear_buffer_object, GL_ARB_conservative_depth, GL_ARB_copy_buffer, 

    GL_ARB_debug_output, GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float, GL_ARB_depth_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_draw_buffers_blend, 

    GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex, GL_ARB_draw_instanced, 

    GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location, GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_framebuffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB, GL_ARB_get_program_binary, 

    GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_half_float_vertex, 

    GL_ARB_instanced_arrays, GL_ARB_internalformat_query, 

    GL_ARB_invalidate_subdata, GL_ARB_map_buffer_alignment, 

    GL_ARB_map_buffer_range, GL_ARB_multi_bind, GL_ARB_occlusion_query2, 

    GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_provoking_vertex, 

    GL_ARB_robustness, GL_ARB_sampler_objects, GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map, 

    GL_ARB_separate_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shader_bit_encoding, 

    GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shader_stencil_export, 

    GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod, GL_ARB_shading_language_420pack, 

    GL_ARB_shading_language_packing, GL_ARB_sync, 

    GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object, GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object_rgb32, 

    GL_ARB_texture_buffer_range, GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map_array, GL_ARB_texture_float, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirror_clamp_to_edge, GL_ARB_texture_multisample, 

    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rg, GL_ARB_texture_rgb10_a2ui, GL_ARB_texture_storage, 

    GL_ARB_texture_storage_multisample, GL_ARB_texture_swizzle, 

    GL_ARB_timer_query, GL_ARB_transform_feedback2, 

    GL_ARB_transform_feedback3, GL_ARB_transform_feedback_instanced, 

    GL_ARB_uniform_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_array_object, GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_binding, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_vertex_type_10f_11f_11f_rev, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_type_2_10_10_10_rev, GL_ARB_viewport_array, 

    GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_ATI_texture_compression_3dc, 

    GL_ATI_texture_float, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_EXT_abgr, 

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_draw_buffers2, 

    GL_EXT_draw_instanced, GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample, GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample_blit_scaled, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_EXT_packed_float, 

    GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, GL_EXT_provoking_vertex, 

    GL_EXT_shader_integer_mix, GL_EXT_texture_array, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_latc, GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_integer, 

    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, 

    GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode, GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent, 

    GL_EXT_texture_snorm, GL_EXT_texture_swizzle, GL_EXT_timer_query, 

    GL_EXT_transform_feedback, GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, 

    GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays, GL_KHR_debug, GL_MESA_pack_invert, 

    GL_MESA_texture_signed_rgba, GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_depth_clamp, 

    GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_texture_barrier, GL_NV_vdpau_interop, 

    GL_OES_EGL_image, GL_OES_read_format

OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 10.2.1

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.30

OpenGL context flags: (none)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_AMD_conservative_depth, GL_AMD_draw_buffers_blend, 

    GL_AMD_seamless_cubemap_per_texture, GL_AMD_shader_stencil_export, 

    GL_AMD_shader_trinary_minmax, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 

    GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object, GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility, 

    GL_ARB_base_instance, GL_ARB_blend_func_extended, GL_ARB_buffer_storage, 

    GL_ARB_clear_buffer_object, GL_ARB_color_buffer_float, 

    GL_ARB_conservative_depth, GL_ARB_copy_buffer, GL_ARB_debug_output, 

    GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float, GL_ARB_depth_clamp, GL_ARB_depth_texture, 

    GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_draw_buffers_blend, 

    GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex, GL_ARB_draw_instanced, 

    GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location, GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_framebuffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB, GL_ARB_get_program_binary, 

    GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_half_float_vertex, 

    GL_ARB_instanced_arrays, GL_ARB_internalformat_query, 

    GL_ARB_invalidate_subdata, GL_ARB_map_buffer_alignment, 

    GL_ARB_map_buffer_range, GL_ARB_multi_bind, GL_ARB_multisample, 

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_occlusion_query2, 

    GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 

    GL_ARB_provoking_vertex, GL_ARB_robustness, GL_ARB_sampler_objects, 

    GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map, GL_ARB_separate_shader_objects, 

    GL_ARB_shader_bit_encoding, GL_ARB_shader_objects, 

    GL_ARB_shader_stencil_export, GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod, 

    GL_ARB_shading_language_100, GL_ARB_shading_language_420pack, 

    GL_ARB_shading_language_packing, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_sync, 

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map_array, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_float, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirror_clamp_to_edge, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_texture_multisample, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_texture_rg, GL_ARB_texture_rgb10_a2ui, 

    GL_ARB_texture_storage, GL_ARB_texture_storage_multisample, 

    GL_ARB_texture_swizzle, GL_ARB_timer_query, GL_ARB_transform_feedback2, 

    GL_ARB_transform_feedback3, GL_ARB_transform_feedback_instanced, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_uniform_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra, GL_ARB_vertex_array_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_binding, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_type_10f_11f_11f_rev, GL_ARB_vertex_type_2_10_10_10_rev, 

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_ATI_draw_buffers, 

    GL_ATI_separate_stencil, GL_ATI_texture_compression_3dc, 

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_float, 

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, 

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_buffers2, GL_EXT_draw_instanced, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample, GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample_blit_scaled, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_EXT_packed_float, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 

    GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_provoking_vertex, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 

    GL_EXT_shader_integer_mix, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, 

    GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_array, GL_EXT_texture_compression_latc, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_integer, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, 

    GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode, GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent, 

    GL_EXT_texture_snorm, GL_EXT_texture_swizzle, GL_EXT_timer_query, 

    GL_EXT_transform_feedback, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, 

    GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_KHR_debug, 

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_texture_signed_rgba, GL_MESA_window_pos, 

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_depth_clamp, 

    GL_NV_fog_distance, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, 

    GL_NV_primitive_restart, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_barrier, 

    GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_vdpau_interop, 

    GL_OES_EGL_image, GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

240 GLX Visuals

    visual  x   bf lv rg d st  colorbuffer  sr ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

  id dep cl sp  sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a F gb bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

0x021 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x022 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x1cd 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x1ce 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x1cf 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x1d0 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x1d1 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x1d2 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x1d3 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x1d4 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x1d5 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x1d6 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x1d7 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x1d8 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x1d9 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x1da 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x1db 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x1dc 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x1dd 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x1de 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x1df 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x1e0 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x1e1 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x1e2 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x1e3 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x1e4 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x1e5 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x1e6 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x1e7 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x1e8 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x1e9 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x1ea 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x1eb 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x1ec 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x1ed 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x1ee 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x1ef 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x1f0 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x1f1 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x1f2 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x1f3 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x1f4 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x1f5 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x1f6 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x1f7 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x1f8 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x1f9 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x1fa 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x1fb 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x1fc 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x1fd 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x1fe 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x1ff 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x200 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x201 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x202 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x203 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x204 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x205 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x206 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x207 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x208 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x209 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x20a 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x20b 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x20c 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x20d 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x20e 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x20f 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x210 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x211 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x212 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x213 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x214 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x215 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x216 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x217 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x218 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x219 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x21a 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x21b 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x21c 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x21d 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x21e 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x21f 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x220 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x221 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x222 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x223 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x224 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x225 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x226 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x227 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x228 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x229 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x22a 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x22b 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x22c 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x22d 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x22e 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x22f 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x230 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x231 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x232 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x233 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x234 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x235 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x236 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x237 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x238 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x239 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x23a 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x23b 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x23c 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x23d 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x23e 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x23f 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x240 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x241 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x242 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x243 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x244 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x245 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x246 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x247 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x248 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x249 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x24b 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x24d 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x24f 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x250 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x251 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x252 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x253 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x254 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x255 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x256 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x257 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x258 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x259 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x25a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x25b 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x25c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x25d 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x25e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x25f 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x260 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x261 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x262 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x263 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x264 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x265 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x266 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x267 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x268 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x269 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x26a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x26b 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x26c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x26d 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x26e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x26f 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x270 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x271 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x272 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x273 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x274 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x275 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x276 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x277 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x278 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x279 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x27a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x27b 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x27c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x27d 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x27e 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x27f 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x280 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x281 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x282 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x283 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x284 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x285 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x286 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x287 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x288 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x289 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x28a 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28b 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x28c 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28d 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x28e 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28f 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x290 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x291 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x292 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x293 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x294 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x295 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x296 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x297 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x298 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x299 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x29a 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x29b 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x29c 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x29d 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x29e 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x29f 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x2a0 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x2a1 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x2a2 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x2a3 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x2a4 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x2a5 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x2a6 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x2a7 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x2a8 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x2a9 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x2aa 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x2ab 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x2ac 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x2ad 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x2ae 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x2af 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x2b0 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x2b1 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x2b2 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x2b3 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x2b4 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x2b5 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x2b6 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x2b7 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x2b8 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x2b9 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x064 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

360 GLXFBConfigs:

    visual  x   bf lv rg d st  colorbuffer  sr ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

  id dep cl sp  sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a F gb bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

0x065 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x066 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x067 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x068 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x069 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x06a 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x06b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x06c 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x06d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x06e 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x06f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x070 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x071 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x072 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x073 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x074 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x075 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x076 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x077 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x078 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x079 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x07a 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x07b 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x07c 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x07d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x07e 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x07f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x080 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x081 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x082 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x083 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x084 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x085 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x086 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x087 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x088 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x089 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x08a 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x08b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x08c 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x08d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x08e 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x08f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x090 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x091 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x092 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x093 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x094 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x095 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x096 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x097 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x098 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x099 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x09a 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x09b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x09c 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x09d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x09e 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x09f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x0a0 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x0a1 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0a2 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0a3 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0a4 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0a5 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0a6 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0a7 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0a8 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0a9 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0aa 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0ab 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0ac 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0ad 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0ae 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0af 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0b0 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0b1 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0b2 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0b3 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0b4 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0b5 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0b6 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0b7 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0b8 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0b9 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x0ba 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x0bb 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x0bc 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x0bd 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x0be 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x0bf 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x0c0 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x0c1 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x0c2 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x0c3 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x0c4 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x0c5 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x0c6 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x0c7 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x0c8 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x0c9 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x0ca 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x0cb 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x0cc 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x0cd 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x0ce 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x0cf 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x0d0 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x0d1 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x0d2 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x0d3 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x0d4 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x0d5 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x0d6 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x0d7 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x0d8 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x0d9 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x0da 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x0db 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x0dc 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x0dd  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0de  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0df  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0e0  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0e1  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0e2  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0e3  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0e4  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0e5  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0e6  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0e7  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0e8  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0e9  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0ea  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0eb  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0ec  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0ed  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0ee  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0ef  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0f0  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0f1  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0f2  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0f3  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0f4  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0f5  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x0f6  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x0f7  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x0f8  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x0f9  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x0fa  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x0fb  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x0fc  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x0fd  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x0fe  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x0ff  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x100  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x101  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x102  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x103  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x104  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x105  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x106  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x107  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x108  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x109  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x10a  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x10b  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x10c  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x10d  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x10e  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x10f  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x110  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x111  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x112  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x113  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x114  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x115  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x116  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x117  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x118  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x119 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x11a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x11b 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x11c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x11d 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x11e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x11f 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x120 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x121 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x122 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x123 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x124 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x125 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x126 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x127 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x128 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x129 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x12a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x12b 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x12c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x12d 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x12e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x12f 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x130 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x131 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x132 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x133 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x134 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x135 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x136 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x137 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x138 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x139 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x13a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x13b 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x13c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x13d 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x13e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x13f 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x140 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x141 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x142 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x143 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x144 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x145 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x146 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x147 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x148 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x149 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x14a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x14b 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x14c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x14d 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x14e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x14f 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x150 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x151 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x152 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x153 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x154 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x155 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x156 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x157 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x158 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x159 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x15a 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x15b 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x15c 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x15d 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x15e 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x15f 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x160 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x161 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x162 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x163 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x164 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x165 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x166 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x167 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x168 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x169 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x16a 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x16b 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x16c 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x16d 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x16e 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x16f 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x170 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x171 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x172 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x173 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x174 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x175 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x176 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x177 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x178 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x179 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x17a 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x17b 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x17c 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x17d 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x17e 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x17f 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x180 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x181 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x182 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x183 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x184 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x185 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x186 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x187 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x188 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x189 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x18a 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x18b 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x18c 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x18d 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x18e 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x18f 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x190 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x191  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x192  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x193  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x194  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x195  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x196  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x197  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x198  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x199  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x19a  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x19b  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x19c  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x19d  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x19e  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x19f  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x1a0  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x1a1  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x1a2  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x1a3  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x1a4  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x1a5  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x1a6  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x1a7  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x1a8  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x1a9  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x1aa  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x1ab  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x1ac  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x1ad  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x1ae  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x1af  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x1b0  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x1b1  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x1b2  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x1b3  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x1b4  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x1b5  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x1b6  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x1b7  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x1b8  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x1b9  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x1ba  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x1bb  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x1bc  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x1bd  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x1be  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x1bf  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x1c0  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x1c1  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x1c2  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x1c3  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x1c4  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x1c5  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x1c6  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x1c7  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x1c8  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x1c9  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

0x1ca  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x1cb  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x1cc  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  8 1 None

```

Last edited by Kuhrscher on Thu Jun 19, 2014 9:54 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Kuhrscher

```
[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.000000] Linux version 3.15.1-gentoo (root@notebook) (gcc version 4.8.3 (Gentoo 4.8.3 p1.1, pie-0.5.9) ) #1 SMP Thu Jun 19 14:09:09 CEST 2014

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.15.1-gentoo root=/dev/sda5 ro init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009cfff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009d000-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000e0000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x000000009f680fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000009f681000-0x000000009f6befff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000009f6bf000-0x000000009f735fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000009f736000-0x000000009f7befff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000009f7bf000-0x000000009f7defff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000009f7df000-0x000000009f7fefff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000009f7ff000-0x000000009f7fffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000009f800000-0x000000009fffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000e0000000-0x00000000efffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000feb00000-0x00000000feb03fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000fec00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed10000-0x00000000fed13fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed18000-0x00000000fed19fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed1b000-0x00000000fed1ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fee00000-0x00000000fee00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ffe80000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x00000001fbffffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000001fc000000-0x00000001ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000200000000-0x000000025bffffff] usable

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.6 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: Acer             TravelMate 5740G/TravelMate 5740G, BIOS V1.06 04/22/2010

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x25c000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask F80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 0FFE00000 mask FFFE00000 write-protect

[    0.000000]   2 base 080000000 mask FE0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   3 base 09F800000 mask FFF800000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   4 base 100000000 mask F00000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   5 base 200000000 mask F80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   6 base 25C000000 mask FFC000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   7 base 260000000 mask FE0000000 uncachable

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x9f800 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000097000] 97000 size 24576

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000] BRK [0x020ef000, 0x020effff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x020f0000, 0x020f0fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x020f1000, 0x020f1fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x25be00000-0x25bffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x25be00000-0x25bffffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] BRK [0x020f2000, 0x020f2fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x258000000-0x25bdfffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x258000000-0x25bdfffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x200000000-0x257ffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x200000000-0x257ffffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] BRK [0x020f3000, 0x020f3fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00100000-0x9f680fff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00100000-0x001fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00200000-0x9f5fffff] page 2M

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x9f600000-0x9f680fff] page 4k

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x9f6bf000-0x9f735fff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x9f6bf000-0x9f735fff] page 4k

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x9f7bf000-0x9f7defff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x9f7bf000-0x9f7defff] page 4k

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x9f7ff000-0x9f7fffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x9f7ff000-0x9f7fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x100000000-0x1fbffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x100000000-0x1fbffffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] BRK [0x020f4000, 0x020f4fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 0x00000000000FE020 000024 (v02 ACRSYS)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 0x000000009F7FE120 000084 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001      01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 0x000000009F7FC000 0000F4 (v04 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 0x000000009F7EB000 00DC0F (v02 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 0x000000009F75A000 000040

[    0.000000] ACPI: ASF! 0x000000009F7FD000 0000A5 (v32 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 0x000000009F7FB000 000038 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 0x000000009F7FA000 00008C (v02 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 0x000000009F7F9000 00003C (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 0x000000009F7EA000 000176 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 0x000000009F7E7000 000028 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: ASPT 0x000000009F7E3000 000034 (v04 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DMAR 0x000000009F7E2000 000080 (v01 INTEL  CP_DALE  00000001 INTL 00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x000000009F7E1000 0009F1 (v01 PmRef  CpuPm    00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x000000009F7E0000 000259 (v01 PmRef  Cpu0Tst  00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x000000009F7DF000 00049F (v01 PmRef  ApTst    00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.000000] Faking a node at [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000025bffffff]

[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x00000000-0x25bffffff]

[    0.000000]   NODE_DATA [mem 0x25bff6000-0x25bff9fff]

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea00097fffff] PMD -> [ffff880253600000-ffff88025b5fffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x00001000-0x00ffffff]

[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x01000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   [mem 0x100000000-0x25bffffff]

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00001000-0x0009cfff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00100000-0x9f680fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x9f6bf000-0x9f735fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x9f7bf000-0x9f7defff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x9f7ff000-0x9f7fffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x100000000-0x1fbffffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x200000000-0x25bffffff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 2062005

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 21 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3996 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 10141 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 648985 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 22272 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1409024 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x04] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x05] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x05] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x06] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x07] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x08] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 8 CPUs, 4 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 40

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009d000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x9f681000-0x9f6befff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x9f736000-0x9f7befff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x9f7df000-0x9f7fefff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x9f800000-0x9fffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xa0000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xf0000000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfeb00000-0xfeb03fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfeb04000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec01000-0xfed0ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed13fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed19fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed1a000-0xfed1afff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed1b000-0xfed1ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfedfffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfee01000-0xffe7ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xffe80000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x1fc000000-0x1ffffffff]

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0xa0000000-0xdfffffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:64 nr_cpumask_bits:64 nr_cpu_ids:8 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 27 pages/cpu @ffff88025bc00000 s79616 r8192 d22784 u262144

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s79616 r8192 d22784 u262144 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 2029507

[    0.000000] Policy zone: Normal

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.15.1-gentoo root=/dev/sda5 ro init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

[    0.000000] Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

[    0.000000] Memory: 8032388K/8248020K available (8384K kernel code, 901K rwdata, 3156K rodata, 1044K init, 1012K bss, 215632K reserved)

[    0.000000] SLUB: HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=8, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000]    RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=64 to nr_cpu_ids=8.

[    0.000000] RCU: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=16, nr_cpu_ids=8

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:744 16

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 2394.450 MHz processor

[    0.000003] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4788.90 BogoMIPS (lpj=2394450)

[    0.000204] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.000308] ACPI: Core revision 20140214

[    0.010610] ACPI: All ACPI Tables successfully acquired

[    0.175592] Security Framework initialized

[    0.175693] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.175795] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.176204] Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.178120] Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.179046] Mount-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.179161] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.179511] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.179628] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.179726] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.179829] mce: CPU supports 9 MCE banks

[    0.179947] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.180054] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 7, 4MB 7

Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 32, 4MB 32, 1GB 0

tlb_flushall_shift: 6

[    0.180356] Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 32K (ffffffff81fe8000 - ffffffff81ff0000)

[    0.181054] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.191168] smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 520  @ 2.40GHz (fam: 06, model: 25, stepping: 02)

[    0.644294] APIC calibration not consistent with PM-Timer: 450ms instead of 100ms

[    0.644431] APIC delta adjusted to PM-Timer: 831392 (3749538)

[    0.644544] Performance Events: PEBS fmt1+, 16-deep LBR, Westmere events, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.644918] perf_event_intel: CPUID marked event: 'bus cycles' unavailable

[    0.645022] ... version:                3

[    0.645120] ... bit width:              48

[    0.645218] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.645317] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.645416] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

[    0.645516] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.645617] ... event mask:             000000070000000f

[    0.645997] x86: Booting SMP configuration:

[    0.646096] .... node  #0, CPUs:      #1 #2 #3

[    0.686400] x86: Booted up 1 node, 4 CPUs

[    0.686601] smpboot: Total of 4 processors activated (19155.60 BogoMIPS)

[    0.688591] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.688877] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0x9f736000-0x9f7befff] (561152 bytes)

[    0.689937] kworker/u16:0 (26) used greatest stack depth: 14944 bytes left

[    0.690035] RTC time: 12:25:54, date: 06/19/14

[    0.690077] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.690184] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.690185] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.690225] ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it

[    0.690226] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.690291] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.690294] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.690935] kworker/u16:0 (27) used greatest stack depth: 14144 bytes left

[    0.708632] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.711301] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.711413] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.711516] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.711619] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.715657] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.725115] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.725636] ACPI: SSDT 0x000000009F691918 0003F0 (v01 PmRef  Cpu0Ist  00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.726309] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.726527] ACPI: SSDT 0x0000000000000000 0003F0 (v01 PmRef  Cpu0Ist  00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.726919] ACPI: SSDT 0x000000009F68F018 000891 (v01 PmRef  Cpu0Cst  00003001 INTL 20051117)

[    0.727773] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.727989] ACPI: SSDT 0x0000000000000000 000891 (v01 PmRef  Cpu0Cst  00003001 INTL 20051117)

[    0.734289] ACPI: SSDT 0x000000009F690A98 000303 (v01 PmRef  ApIst    00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.734994] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.735213] ACPI: SSDT 0x0000000000000000 000303 (v01 PmRef  ApIst    00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.738163] ACPI: SSDT 0x000000009F68ED98 000119 (v01 PmRef  ApCst    00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.738819] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.739038] ACPI: SSDT 0x0000000000000000 000119 (v01 PmRef  ApCst    00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.747708] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.747825] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S1_] (20140214/hwxface-580)

[    0.748086] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S2_] (20140214/hwxface-580)

[    0.748362] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.748462] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.748603] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    1.166327] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-fe])

[    1.166438] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI]

[    1.166606] \_SB_.PCI0:_OSC invalid UUID

[    1.166608] _OSC request data:1 1f 0 

[    1.166611] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC failed (AE_ERROR); disabling ASPM

[    1.167185] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    1.167287] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-fe]

[    1.167391] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    1.167493] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    1.167596] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    1.167699] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xa0000000-0xfebfffff]

[    1.167810] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:0044] type 00 class 0x060000

[    1.167826] DMAR: BIOS has allocated no shadow GTT; disabling IOMMU for graphics

[    1.168075] pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:0045] type 01 class 0x060400

[    1.168109] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.168249] pci 0000:00:16.0: [8086:3b64] type 00 class 0x078000

[    1.168279] pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xb4106100-0xb410610f 64bit]

[    1.168375] pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.168505] pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:3b3c] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    1.168893] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xb4105c00-0xb4105fff]

[    1.171100] pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.171228] pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:3b56] type 00 class 0x040300

[    1.171251] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xb4100000-0xb4103fff 64bit]

[    1.171361] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.171444] pci 0000:00:1b.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    1.171586] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:3b42] type 01 class 0x060400

[    1.171689] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.171774] pci 0000:00:1c.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    1.171915] pci 0000:00:1c.1: [8086:3b44] type 01 class 0x060400

[    1.172018] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.172151] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:3b34] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    1.172525] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xb4105800-0xb4105bff]

[    1.174724] pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.174819] pci 0000:00:1d.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    1.174959] pci 0000:00:1e.0: [8086:2448] type 01 class 0x060401

[    1.175103] pci 0000:00:1e.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    1.175244] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:3b09] type 00 class 0x060100

[    1.175466] pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:3b29] type 00 class 0x010601

[    1.175494] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x10: [io  0x4048-0x404f]

[    1.175505] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x14: [io  0x4054-0x4057]

[    1.175515] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x18: [io  0x4040-0x4047]

[    1.175526] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x1c: [io  0x4050-0x4053]

[    1.175536] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x20: [io  0x4020-0x403f]

[    1.175547] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x24: [mem 0xb4105000-0xb41057ff]

[    1.175612] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    1.175728] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:3b30] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    1.175751] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x10: [mem 0xb4106000-0xb41060ff 64bit]

[    1.175779] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x20: [io  0x4000-0x401f]

[    1.175915] pci 0000:00:1f.6: [8086:3b32] type 00 class 0x118000

[    1.175944] pci 0000:00:1f.6: reg 0x10: [mem 0xb4104000-0xb4104fff 64bit]

[    1.176169] pci 0000:01:00.0: [1002:68c1] type 00 class 0x030000

[    1.176186] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xa0000000-0xafffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.176196] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xb4000000-0xb401ffff 64bit]

[    1.176203] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x20: [io  0x3000-0x30ff]

[    1.176215] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0xfffe0000-0xffffffff pref]

[    1.176246] pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    1.176295] pci 0000:01:00.1: [1002:aa60] type 00 class 0x040300

[    1.176311] pci 0000:01:00.1: reg 0x10: [mem 0xb4020000-0xb4023fff 64bit]

[    1.176367] pci 0000:01:00.1: supports D1 D2

[    1.176427] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    1.176528] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    1.176531] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xb4000000-0xb40fffff]

[    1.176534] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xa0000000-0xafffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.176664] pci 0000:02:00.0: [14e4:1692] type 00 class 0x020000

[    1.176708] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xb3000000-0xb300ffff 64bit]

[    1.176970] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    1.179373] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    1.179488] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    1.179492] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xb3000000-0xb3ffffff]

[    1.179499] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xb0000000-0xb0ffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.179637] pci 0000:03:00.0: [14e4:4357] type 00 class 0x028000

[    1.179682] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xb2000000-0xb2003fff 64bit]

[    1.179950] pci 0000:03:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    1.179951] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.182379] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    1.182492] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    1.182496] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xb2000000-0xb2ffffff]

[    1.182504] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xb1000000-0xb1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.182583] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04] (subtractive decode)

[    1.182698] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

[    1.182700] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    1.182701] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

[    1.182703] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xa0000000-0xfebfffff] (subtractive decode)

[    1.384660] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

[    1.385512] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

[    1.386359] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    1.387360] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

[    1.388301] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    1.389303] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

[    1.390153] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

[    1.391005] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

[    1.391830] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [CPBG] (domain 0000 [bus ff])

[    1.391933] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI]

[    1.392075] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC failed (AE_NOT_FOUND); disabling ASPM

[    1.392204] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:ff

[    1.392306] pci_bus 0000:ff: root bus resource [bus ff]

[    1.392410] pci 0000:ff:00.0: [8086:2c62] type 00 class 0x060000

[    1.392453] pci 0000:ff:00.1: [8086:2d01] type 00 class 0x060000

[    1.392503] pci 0000:ff:02.0: [8086:2d10] type 00 class 0x060000

[    1.392544] pci 0000:ff:02.1: [8086:2d11] type 00 class 0x060000

[    1.392585] pci 0000:ff:02.2: [8086:2d12] type 00 class 0x060000

[    1.392624] pci 0000:ff:02.3: [8086:2d13] type 00 class 0x060000

[    1.392725] ACPI: Enabled 5 GPEs in block 00 to 3F

[    1.392986] ACPI : EC: GPE = 0x17, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    1.393196] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    1.393338] vgaarb: loaded

[    1.393434] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:01:00.0

[    1.393614] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    1.393766] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    1.393778] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    1.393911] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    1.394023] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    1.394146] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    1.395082] wmi: Mapper loaded

[    1.395202] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    1.395316] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    1.405213] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    1.405362] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009d000-0x0009ffff]

[    1.405364] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x9f681000-0x9fffffff]

[    1.405365] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x9f736000-0x9fffffff]

[    1.405366] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x9f7df000-0x9fffffff]

[    1.405368] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x9f800000-0x9fffffff]

[    1.405484] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.19

[    1.405593] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[    1.405694] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    1.405798] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    1.405899] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    1.406003] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    1.406184] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    1.406292] NetLabel: Initializing

[    1.406392] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    1.406491] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    1.406607] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    1.406795] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0

[    1.407428] hpet0: 8 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    1.409561] Switched to clocksource hpet

[    1.414040] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    1.414157] ACPI: bus type PNP registered

[    1.616807] pnp 00:00: [dma 4]

[    1.616853] pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    1.616888] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT0800 (active)

[    1.617010] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

[    1.617057] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    1.617085] pnp 00:04: disabling [io  0x164e-0x164f] because it overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    1.617266] system 00:04: [io  0x0680-0x069f] has been reserved

[    1.617379] system 00:04: [io  0xff2c-0xff2f] has been reserved

[    1.617481] system 00:04: [io  0x0800-0x080f] has been reserved

[    1.617583] system 00:04: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    1.617684] system 00:04: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    1.617799] system 00:04: [io  0x0400-0x047f] could not be reserved

[    1.617901] system 00:04: [io  0x0500-0x057f] has been reserved

[    1.618003] system 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    1.618034] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    1.618092] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

[    1.618164] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs SYN1b16 SYN1b00 SYN0002 PNP0f13 (active)

[    1.618454] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

[    1.618568] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed13fff] has been reserved

[    1.618671] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

[    1.618789] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

[    1.618892] system 00:08: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    1.618993] system 00:08: [mem 0xb4200000-0xb4200fff] has been reserved

[    1.619096] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

[    1.619199] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff] has been reserved

[    1.619302] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

[    1.619405] system 00:08: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] could not be reserved

[    1.619508] system 00:08: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] could not be reserved

[    1.619612] system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    1.619712] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

[    1.619823] ACPI: bus type PNP unregistered

[    1.627029] pci 0000:01:00.0: can't claim BAR 6 [mem 0xfffe0000-0xffffffff pref]: no compatible bridge window

[    1.627211] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xb4040000-0xb405ffff pref]

[    1.627350] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    1.627451] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    1.627554] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xb4000000-0xb40fffff]

[    1.627658] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xa0000000-0xafffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.627818] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    1.627920] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    1.628024] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xb3000000-0xb3ffffff]

[    1.628129] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xb0000000-0xb0ffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.628273] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    1.628375] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    1.628479] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xb2000000-0xb2ffffff]

[    1.628584] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xb1000000-0xb1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.628728] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    1.628858] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    1.628860] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    1.628861] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    1.628863] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0xa0000000-0xfebfffff]

[    1.628865] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    1.628867] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xb4000000-0xb40fffff]

[    1.628868] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xa0000000-0xafffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.628870] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    1.628871] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xb3000000-0xb3ffffff]

[    1.628873] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xb0000000-0xb0ffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.628875] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    1.628876] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xb2000000-0xb2ffffff]

[    1.628878] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xb1000000-0xb1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.628880] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    1.628881] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    1.628883] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    1.628884] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 7 [mem 0xa0000000-0xfebfffff]

[    1.628916] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    1.629184] TCP established hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    1.629532] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    1.629938] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 65536 bind 65536)

[    1.630073] TCP: reno registered

[    1.630182] UDP hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    1.630341] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    1.630547] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    1.630766] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    1.630869] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    1.630969] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    1.631069] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    1.652904] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    1.652983] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    1.653037] dmar: Host address width 36

[    1.653137] dmar: DRHD base: 0x000000fed90000 flags: 0x0

[    1.653244] dmar: IOMMU 0: reg_base_addr fed90000 ver 1:0 cap c9008020e30272 ecap 1000

[    1.653383] dmar: DRHD base: 0x000000fed93000 flags: 0x1

[    1.653487] dmar: IOMMU 1: reg_base_addr fed93000 ver 1:0 cap c9008020630272 ecap 1000

[    1.653626] dmar: RMRR base: 0x0000009de99000 end: 0x0000009deb9fff

[    1.653736] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    1.653851] software IO TLB [mem 0x9b681000-0x9f681000] (64MB) mapped at [ffff88009b681000-ffff88009f680fff]

[    1.654857] Simple Boot Flag at 0x44 set to 0x1

[    1.655132] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x20652, pf=0x10, revision=0x9

[    1.655240] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x20652, pf=0x10, revision=0x9

[    1.655348] microcode: CPU2 sig=0x20652, pf=0x10, revision=0x9

[    1.655458] microcode: CPU3 sig=0x20652, pf=0x10, revision=0x9

[    1.655600] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    1.656046] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    1.656464] futex hash table entries: 2048 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    1.656634] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[    1.656751] audit: type=2000 audit(1403180755.035:1): initialized

[    1.677369] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    1.679061] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    1.679198] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    1.679827] NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

[    1.679941] Key type id_resolver registered

[    1.680040] Key type id_legacy registered

[    1.680185] fuse init (API version 7.23)

[    1.680387] msgmni has been set to 15688

[    1.680544] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    1.681089] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    1.681244] io scheduler noop registered

[    1.681342] io scheduler deadline registered

[    1.681465] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    1.681773] pcieport 0000:00:01.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.682108] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    2.657587] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2394.413 MHz

[    2.687629] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

[    2.687849] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:10/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    2.688002] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    2.688137] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:10/PNP0C0D:00/input/input1

[    2.688310] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

[    2.688444] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:10/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

[    2.688612] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    2.688747] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

[    2.688897] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    2.691312] ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: yes  post: no)

[    3.003886] acpi device:0d: registered as cooling_device0

[    3.004059] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:09/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input4

[    3.005147] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    3.005165] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

[    3.005183] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    3.006219] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    3.658672] Switched to clocksource tsc

[    4.571261] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    4.571532] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    4.571639] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    4.571802] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    4.571919] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[    4.572216] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (REDWOOD 0x1002:0x68C1 0x1025:0x036D).

[    4.572373] [drm] register mmio base: 0xB4000000

[    4.572472] [drm] register mmio size: 131072

[    4.572671] ATOM BIOS: Acer

[    4.572845] radeon 0000:01:00.0: VRAM: 1024M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF (1024M used)

[    4.572986] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GTT: 1024M 0x0000000040000000 - 0x000000007FFFFFFF

[    4.573128] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=1024M, BAR=256M

[    4.573227] [drm] RAM width 128bits DDR

[    4.573362] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 4016210 kiB

[    4.573465] [TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 kiB

[    4.573566] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

[    4.573669] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

[    4.573785] [drm] radeon: 1024M of VRAM memory ready

[    4.573886] [drm] radeon: 1024M of GTT memory ready.

[    4.573994] [drm] Loading REDWOOD Microcode

[    4.574100] [drm] Internal thermal controller with fan control

[    4.604313] [drm] radeon: dpm initialized

[    4.604809] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 262144, num gpu pages 262144

[    4.620250] [drm] PCIE GART of 1024M enabled (table at 0x000000000025D000).

[    4.620542] radeon 0000:01:00.0: WB enabled

[    4.620659] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000040000c00 and cpu addr 0xffff88009b18fc00

[    4.620832] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000040000c0c and cpu addr 0xffff88009b18fc0c

[    4.621759] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 5 use gpu addr 0x000000000005c418 and cpu addr 0xffffc90010f9c418

[    4.621931] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    4.622050] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    4.622209] radeon 0000:01:00.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[    4.622229] radeon 0000:01:00.0: radeon: using MSI.

[    4.622379] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[    4.639975] [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 1 usecs

[    4.640155] [drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 1 usecs

[    4.828194] [drm] ring test on 5 succeeded in 1 usecs

[    4.828320] [drm] UVD initialized successfully.

[    4.828837] [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs

[    4.828995] [drm] ib test on ring 3 succeeded in 0 usecs

[    4.981184] [drm] ib test on ring 5 succeeded

[    5.035559] [drm] radeon atom DIG backlight initialized

[    5.035678] [drm] Radeon Display Connectors

[    5.035777] [drm] Connector 0:

[    5.035876] [drm]   LVDS-1

[    5.035974] [drm]   DDC: 0x6560 0x6560 0x6564 0x6564 0x6568 0x6568 0x656c 0x656c

[    5.036114] [drm]   Encoders:

[    5.036211] [drm]     LCD1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY

[    5.036310] [drm] Connector 1:

[    5.036409] [drm]   HDMI-A-1

[    5.036510] [drm]   HPD1

[    5.036608] [drm]   DDC: 0x6430 0x6430 0x6434 0x6434 0x6438 0x6438 0x643c 0x643c

[    5.036746] [drm]   Encoders:

[    5.036844] [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY1

[    5.036944] [drm] Connector 2:

[    5.037042] [drm]   VGA-1

[    5.037139] [drm]   DDC: 0x6470 0x6470 0x6474 0x6474 0x6478 0x6478 0x647c 0x647c

[    5.037278] [drm]   Encoders:

[    5.037376] [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

[    8.512131] [drm] fb mappable at 0xA045E000

[    8.512309] [drm] vram apper at 0xA0000000

[    8.512481] [drm] size 4325376

[    8.512650] [drm] fb depth is 24

[    8.512819] [drm]    pitch is 5632

[    8.513090] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[   24.723515] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 170x48

[   24.728947] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[   24.729005] radeon 0000:01:00.0: registered panic notifier

[   25.748017] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.38.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

[   25.748874] loop: module loaded

[   25.749049] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[   25.749209] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[   25.749236] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

[   25.749303] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

[   25.749342] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf stag pm led clo pio slum part ems apst 

[   25.751073] scsi0 : ahci

[   25.751257] scsi1 : ahci

[   25.751339] scsi2 : ahci

[   25.751435] scsi3 : ahci

[   25.751485] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xb4105000 port 0xb4105100 irq 42

[   25.751522] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xb4105000 port 0xb4105180 irq 42

[   25.751556] ata3: DUMMY

[   25.751569] ata4: DUMMY

[   25.751726] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[   25.751765] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[   25.751931] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

[   25.751997] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[   25.752052] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

[   25.755982] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[   25.755997] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xb4105c00

[   25.761845] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[   25.763683] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[   25.765446] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[   25.767189] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[   25.768894] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.15.1-gentoo ehci_hcd

[   25.770649] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[   25.772607] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   25.774291] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   25.776308] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

[   25.778329] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[   25.779937] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

[   25.785578] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[   25.785592] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xb4105800

[   25.792882] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[   25.794547] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[   25.796196] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[   25.797976] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[   25.799733] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.15.1-gentoo ehci_hcd

[   25.801476] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[   25.803527] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   25.805153] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   25.807015] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[   25.808343] ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver

[   25.810140] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[   25.811683] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[   25.812857] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[   25.814173] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSS0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[   25.830298] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[   25.832204] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[   25.834262] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[   25.835601] rtc_cmos 00:05: RTC can wake from S4

[   25.836748] rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[   25.837793] rtc_cmos 00:05: alarms up to one year, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[   25.838933] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000004000-0x000000000000401f conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000004000-0x000000000000400f (\_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI) (20140214/utaddress-258)

[   25.842081] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[   25.843850] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.27.0-ioctl (2013-10-30) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[   25.845093] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb

[   25.846273] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[   25.847644] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[   25.848821] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[   25.850000] acer_wmi: Acer Laptop ACPI-WMI Extras

[   25.851148] acer_wmi: Function bitmap for Communication Button: 0x801

[   25.852284] acer_wmi: Brightness must be controlled by acpi video driver

[   25.855360] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5

[   25.859547] input: Acer WMI hotkeys as /devices/virtual/input/input7

[   25.861136] input: Acer BMA150 accelerometer as /devices/virtual/input/input8

[   25.907013] intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: CPU TDP doesn't match expected value (found 25, expected 29)

[   25.908651] intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled until i915 loads

[   25.910872] intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: IPS driver initialized, MCP temp limit 90

[   25.917125] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[   25.917323] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[   25.917382] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[   25.918719] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[   25.921060] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[   25.922390] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[   25.923624] TCP: cubic registered

[   25.924833] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[   25.926200] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   25.927613] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[   25.928885] sit: IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[   25.930200] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[   25.931437] Key type dns_resolver registered

[   25.932905] registered taskstats version 1

[   25.935069]   Magic number: 2:75:431

[   25.937665] console [netcon0] enabled

[   25.939250] netconsole: network logging started

[   25.943390] PM: Hibernation image not present or could not be loaded.

[   25.943392] ALSA device list:

[   25.944964]   #1: HDA ATI HDMI at 0xb4020000 irq 44

[   25.944980] sound hdaudioC0D0: No codec parser is available

[   26.059114] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[   26.062116] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD6400BEVT-22A0RT0, 01.01A01, max UDMA/133

[   26.063307] ata1.00: 1250263728 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[   26.066359] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   26.067753] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD6400BEVT-2 01.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[   26.070487] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1250263728 512-byte logical blocks: (640 GB/596 GiB)

[   26.070515] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[   26.072980] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[   26.074112] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[   26.074132] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   26.078108] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[   26.194783] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0020

[   26.196715] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[   26.199408] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[   26.200771] hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

[   26.305235] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[   26.375361] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[   26.378336] ata2.00: ATAPI: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ890AS, 1.00, max UDMA/100

[   26.382431] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

[   26.386990] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ890AS  1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[   26.412087] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[   26.413296] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[   26.414517] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[   26.414566] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[   26.420792] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0020

[   26.422007] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[   26.423349] hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

[   26.424573] hub 2-1:1.0: 8 ports detected

[   26.501686] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[   26.612743] usb 1-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=064e, idProduct=a219

[   26.614738] usb 1-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=3

[   26.616282] usb 1-1.1: Product: 1.3M WebCam

[   26.618198] usb 1-1.1: Manufacturer: Suyin

[   26.620094] usb 1-1.1: SerialNumber: HF1315-S32B-OV01-VA-R02.01.05

[   26.698686] usb 1-1.4: new full-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[   26.788823] usb 1-1.4: New USB device found, idVendor=0489, idProduct=e011

[   26.789989] usb 1-1.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[   26.791094] usb 1-1.4: Product: Acer Module

[   26.792195] usb 1-1.4: Manufacturer: Broadcom Corp

[   26.793292] usb 1-1.4: SerialNumber: 506313ED213C

[   27.032783] psmouse serio1: synaptics: Touchpad model: 1, fw: 7.2, id: 0x1c0b1, caps: 0xd04733/0xa40000/0xa0000, board id: 3655, fw id: 570026

[   27.104289] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input9

[   29.737188] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[   29.776233]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >

[   29.778653] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[   29.779924] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[   29.781131] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[   29.782463] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[   29.783679] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[   29.784885] md: autorun ...

[   29.786080] md: ... autorun DONE.

[   29.787493] EXT4-fs (sda5): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

[   29.789699] EXT4-fs (sda5): couldn't mount as ext2 due to feature incompatibilities

[   29.836028] EXT4-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   29.837222] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:5.

[   29.885357] devtmpfs: mounted

[   29.889317] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1044K (ffffffff81ee3000 - ffffffff81fe8000)

[   29.891520] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 14336k

[   29.902275] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1844K (ffff880001833000 - ffff880001a00000)

[   29.908711] Freeing unused kernel memory: 940K (ffff880001d15000 - ffff880001e00000)

[   30.730834] systemd[1]: systemd 214 running in system mode. (+PAM -AUDIT -SELINUX +IMA -SYSVINIT -LIBCRYPTSETUP -GCRYPT +ACL -XZ +SECCOMP -APPARMOR)

[   30.733433] systemd[1]: Detected architecture 'x86-64'.

[   30.796750] systemd[1]: Set hostname to <notebook>.

[   30.918249] systemd-getty-g (1172) used greatest stack depth: 13600 bytes left

[   31.268686] systemd-fstab-g (1177) used greatest stack depth: 13232 bytes left

[   31.882534] systemd-gpt-aut (1175) used greatest stack depth: 12704 bytes left

[   32.383901] systemd[1]: Starting Forward Password Requests to Wall Directory Watch.

[   32.386158] systemd[1]: Started Forward Password Requests to Wall Directory Watch.

(...)

```

----------

## schmidicom

Ich musste mal die Erfahrung machen das bei einem meiner Computer der radeon Treiber nach einem Kernelupdate plötzlich ein Firmwareblob mehr brauchte als es auf der Webseite von freedesktop.org angegeben wurde. Versuch mal den radeon Treiber aus dem Kernel als Modul zu konfigurieren dann brauchst du auch keine Firmware mit in den Kernel aufzunehmen und er lädt sie direkt von der Festplatte in dem Moment wo auch das Modul geladen wird.

----------

## Kuhrscher

Das ändert leider nicht wirklich was. Der Bootprozess hängt dann zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt, wahrscheinlich weil das Modul später geladen wird. Der Start des X-Servers dauert aber trotzdem ewig und ich finde keine Datei, in der Xorg eventuelle Fehler protokollieren würde.

----------

## Kuhrscher

Was mich ebenfalls irritiert und möglicherweise auch mit dem Problem zusammenhängt ist folgendes: Für etwa eine Minute nach Start des XServers bleibt der Mauszeiger unsichtbar. Er exisistiert, lässt sich bewegen und man kann auch Elemente auswählen, aber man sieht ihn nicht. Nach etwa einer Minute taucht er dann normal auf und funktioniert unauffällig bis zum nächsten Systemstart.

----------

## schmidicom

Ein Hänger von 16 Sekunden (gemäß deinem Log oben) ist schon ziemlich heftig.

Versuch mal das DPM der Radeon abzuschalten (Kernelparameter: "radeon.dpm=0"), das soll angeblich auch eine häufige Quelle für so manch merkwürdiges Verhalten sein.

----------

## Kuhrscher

Danke für den Tipp! Der Hänger beim Start ist mit deaktiviertem DPM weg.

Was bleibt ist die fehlende XOrg.0.log-Datei und das Cursor-Problem.

----------

## Kuhrscher

So, Cursor ist da.

Ich habe in dconf "/org/gnome/settings-daemon/plugins/cursor/active" auf "FALSE" gesetzt, wie in einem Bugreport bei ArchLinux beschrieben:

https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/34901

Fehlt nur noch die XOrg.0.log-Datei. Dann bin ich erstmal zufrieden.  :Smile: 

----------

## Kuhrscher

It's not a bug, it's a feature  :Wink:  Ab Version 3.12 loggt Gnome die XServer-Aktivitäten nicht mehr in /var/log/Xorg.0.log sondern über systemd.

Um sich den Log anzuschauen, geht z.B. folgendes:

```
journalctl --pager-end /usr/bin/Xorg
```

Mehr dazu hier:

http://worldofgnome.org/in-gnome-3-12-systemd-will-track-xorg-logs/

----------

## Josef.95

 *Kuhrscher wrote:*   

> It's not a bug, it's a feature  Ab Version 3.12 loggt Gnome die XServer-Aktivitäten nicht mehr in /var/log/Xorg.0.log sondern über systemd.  [...]

 

Sorry nein, das kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen. Eventuell loggt gdm zusätzlich mit ins Journal - aber es sollte die /var/log/Xorg.*.log nicht ersetzen bzw dessen Existenz verhindern.

Stelle dir vor es gibt einen Fehler im X und es wird das X-Log benötigt. gdm startet aber normal nur wenn auch X auch läuft (da gdm unter X läuft),

das würde bedeuten das kein Xorg.log mehr erstellt werden kann weil gdm (wegen nicht funktionierenden X) nicht startfähig ist?!

Sorry, das mag ich nicht glauben...

Soweit mir bekannt wird das Xorg Log vom xorg-server erstellt - sprich normal wird mit dem starten von X ein /var/log/Xorg.*.log erstellt (egal ob systemd Gnome oder was auch immer - sollte mit denen nichts zu tun haben). 

Vorschlag:

Bau xorg-server noch mal neu, und prüfe ob die Rechte unter /var/log passend sind, so das auch ein Xorg.*.log angelegt werden könnte.

----------

## schmidicom

Ich stehe dem zwar auch kritisch gegenüber aber auf der verlinkten Webseite wird behauptet das der gdm das mit dem Aufruf "Xorg <other options> -logfile /dev/null -verbose 3" erreicht und das klingt ja irgendwie plausibel, nur würde ich wenn das tatsächlich so ist eher empfehlen den lightdm zu benutzen.Last edited by schmidicom on Fri Jun 20, 2014 9:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kuhrscher

Ich finde das auch mehr als zweifelhaft, aber es ist tatsächlich so. Wenn der XServer normal über startx gestartet wird, loggt der auch normal in /var/log. Ein Rechteproblem dürfte demnach ja nicht vorliegen. Nur beim Aufruf über gdm ist das so und der verlinkte Artikel eines einschlägigen Gnome-Entwickler-Sprachrohrs bestätigt das ja auch so ...

----------

## Josef.95

Ein Loginmanager (egal welcher) sollte ein anlegen vom Xorg.log nicht verhindern (oder diese gar löschen).

Normal wird beim puren X start ein Xorg.log angelegt.

gdm sollte mit X ja normal garnichts zu tun haben (und auch nicht das anlegen dessen Logs verhindern).

----------

## Kuhrscher

Hier gehen die Gnome-Entwickler diesbezüglich noch ein bisschen ins Detail:

https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=722889

----------

## schmidicom

Unter systemd wird ja nicht das xdm Script ausgeführt sondern direkt der gdm (oder welchen DM man auch immer verwenden will) gestartet und der kümmert sich dann seinerseits darum das der Xorg gestartet wird. Also kann der DM durchaus bestimmen wie der Xorg gestartet wird und was dieser mit seinen Logs machen soll.

Hier ein kleiner Auszug aus meinem "pstree -p"

```
           ├─lightdm(279)─┬─X(284)───{X}(298)

           │              ├─lightdm(410)─┬─startkde(419)───kwrapper4(509)

           │              │              └─{lightdm}(411)

           │              ├─{lightdm}(282)

           │              └─{lightdm}(285)
```

Ob das verhalten vom GDM nun sinnvoll ist oder nicht dürfte wohl Geschmacksache sein.

----------

